# Visa 189: Australia Values Statement, Third CO contact



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Here is a brief summary of my visa 189 journey. I currently have a 457 visa.

Visa 189 Lodge Date: 26th July 2017

*First CO Contact*: Form 80 and Overseas pay slips request

Change Of Circumstances: Got Married and added my spouse

*Second CO Contact*: Evidence of genuine relationship and Overseas pay slip (I had uploaded my Australia Proof Of employment rather then outside of Australia)

Submitted necessary docs.
Meanwhile the Health assessment link for my partner becomes active (roughly after 60 days of CO contact). 
The health clearance is provided and reflects on the immi portal.

*Third CO Contact* CO has asked to submit a signed an attached copy of *Australian values statement* .

Few Questions though:

1. The CO did not attach any form or send through any link. I could find that most likely Form 1281 is what the CO wants. Could someone with similar experience confirm this.I highly doubt my email attempt to CO would be replied to.

2. Can I assume that, other documents submitted by me are fine as the CO did not mention anything about them this time around.I had to assemble quite a few documents to prove genuine relationship. 

3. Why ask the *Australian values statement* at the very end. Was it an oversight by the previous COs? Any reason why I was not asked this when the CO contacted me second time.
I have to wait now at least for 3.5 months to get the visa reviewed.

4. Is there a possibility that in the next CO review I will be asked some different set of docs to be submitted (Would be a real bummer!) ?

Kindly help!

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

sauravmishraid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This my personal opinion that you are expecting CO to ask and provide details, which unfortunately is a wrong expectation. As an applicant one need to study the requirement as stated and full fill beyond any doubt.

Here are my 2 cents- 

1. Go through the website again and submit all the documents. Do not wait for anything to be asked, imagine if they don’t ask then what will happen?

Provide all the evidences in surplus.

2. No. Refer point 1. Do your homework on what could be asked specifically to your individual situation and submit without being asked.

3. Not sure why you think this was asked at very end. As a procedure you are suppose to submit it at beginning. Please read website again in detail.

4. Yes, there are possibilities and chances of that can only be reduced by You by ensuring all the evidences are sufficient for the claims you are making in your application.

Above might sound curt but is realty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Himadri said:


> This my personal opinion that you are expecting CO to ask and provide details, which unfortunately is a wrong expectation. As an applicant one need to study the requirement as stated and full fill beyond any doubt.
> 
> Here are my 2 cents-
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply. 

I understand where you are coming from. But lets assume. I did read all of the website and still ended up making a mistake (humble humans, remember) . All I am asking isnt it part of the COs (specifically when handled by mutiple people) job as well to reduce the visa inflight time line. This is also curt.

Also, I still cannot find the reference to Australian values system .it in the visa 189 https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189- link. Could you please guide me if I am missing something about the checklist of documents.


----------



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Himadri said:


> This my personal opinion that you are expecting CO to ask and provide details, which unfortunately is a wrong expectation. As an applicant one need to study the requirement as stated and full fill beyond any doubt.
> 
> Here are my 2 cents-
> 
> ...


----------



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

sauravmishraid said:


> Himadri said:
> 
> 
> > This my personal opinion that you are expecting CO to ask and provide details, which unfortunately is a wrong expectation. As an applicant one need to study the requirement as stated and full fill beyond any doubt.
> ...


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

sauravmishraid said:


> sauravmishraid said:
> 
> 
> > [/B]
> ...


----------



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks Dude!

I know if you google it you would get it. In fact my knowledge comes from that page only. My question is if it is not mentioned on the visa 189 link. (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-) How do I know even that page and requirement exists?

So I humbly ask again, Should I be looking at places other then the link I mentioned?

Please understand.. I am trying to prevent pitfalls here and not trying to prove my point.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

sauravmishraid said:


> Thanks Dude!
> 
> I know if you google it you would get it. In fact my knowledge comes from that page only. My question is if it is not mentioned on the visa 189 link. (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-) How do I know even that page and requirement exists?
> 
> ...




Well, I let others to opine .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jassu2 (Jul 19, 2017)

I just realized tat i haven't done Australian Value Statement (Form 1281).. does everyone need to do tat??? would 1 form we enough for myself and wife, considering that there are 3 options which i assume are for 3 ppl to sign in 1 form??


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jassu2 said:


> I just realized tat i haven't done Australian Value Statement (Form 1281).. does everyone need to do tat??? would 1 form we enough for myself and wife, considering that there are 3 options which i assume are for 3 ppl to sign in 1 form??


If you know the form exists, have you looked at it? 

On the top right it says:

_This statement must be signed by the main applicant and each person aged 18 years or over who is included in the visa application, unless they have already signed it on the visa application form._


----------



## jassu2 (Jul 19, 2017)

kaju said:


> If you know the form exists, have you looked at it?
> 
> On the top right it says:
> 
> _This statement must be signed by the main applicant and each person aged 18 years or over who is included in the visa application, unless they have already signed it on the visa application form._


I didnt knw the said form existed till I read this thread.. thanks to the thread owner.. .. not sure if I signed on the visa application, I guess I will just sign it any ways, dont want a form delaying visa by few months.. it would be very annoying..

so this means me and wife sign it up on the same form and upload it???


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jassu2 said:


> I didnt knw the said form existed till I read this thread.. thanks to the thread owner.. .. not sure if I signed on the visa application, I guess I will just sign it any ways, dont want a form delaying visa by few months.. it would be very annoying..
> 
> so this means me and wife sign it up on the same form and upload it???


If you're not sure that both you and your wife signed the Australian Values section on your application, then it is possible that if you have not. In that case you may or may not be asked to provide the form signed by both of you.

Whether you choose to complete and upload the form, or wait and see whether the CO asks for it is up to you - but if you're not sure, I'd upload it anyway.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaju said:


> If you're not sure that both you and your wife signed the Australian Values section on your application, then it is possible that if you have not. In that case you may or may not be asked to provide the form signed by both of you.
> 
> Whether you choose to complete and upload the form, or wait and see whether the CO asks for it is up to you - but if you're not sure, I'd upload it anyway.


As per me, when in doubt better to upload


----------



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey Guys!

Glad to see this thread helped someone! Could anyone shed some light around how the applications are reviewed once additional docs are requested by the Case Officer (CO)

For Example,

Lets assume, the docs are requested by CO - A . Now, after the docs are uploaded, the docs are again reviewed by CO -B. 

My questions here are, 

1.when CO - B actually reviews the docs, does he/she do it afresh or he/she receives inputs from CO-A.
2. Why does certain applications are reviewed quicker then others after document requests and Information provided button is pressed? 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sauravmishraid said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Glad to see this thread helped someone! Could anyone shed some light around how the applications are reviewed once additional docs are requested by the Case Officer (CO)
> 
> ...


These details are not in the public domain

You can speculate as much as you want, but you will never get an answer on why some applications are processed much faster or delayed then most

Cheers


----------



## nikita9 (Feb 7, 2018)

HI 

Could you please help me.

I got a second query. but this time the status is showing further assessment and Click Button for Information provided is not enable. However I have uploaded the required document. On fisrt query click button was enable. Is this normal ?

Thanks for help.

Thanks
Nikita


----------

